# Confession to make with big F**** ooops and a "you what?"



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok so I have a confession to make, well actually 2! firstly found out about 6 weeks ago that Tilly has been managing to get outside without me knowing as the boy has been leaving his bedroom window open at night, so she's somehow managed to go out of his window (2nd floor) down and then coming back in before morning which was found out after I took her to the vets to be spayed to be told she cant be done as she was apparently more than 6 weeks gone and more likely due in the following week or so! So being extremly embarrased about this I've kept it quiet from you all as well I was so distraught and also so worried about my baby that I didn't want to say anything to anyone. Well the vets were way out and she could of been spayed as she finally gave birth this Thursday to a litter of 8 which sadly the last 2 were stillborn and I couldn't revive them (we had a little funeral for them) which was upsetting and I must sound so awful but I was just glad that tilly made it through ok!

*All windows and doors are now being kept locked and the key hidden!!*!

So confession number 2 (yes its definately the week for it!) After already expecting tilly to be due any day (as she was huge ) Heard a little squeak Monday night, dashed upstairs to find that it was not Tilly but Milly who had given birth to a kitten! Now Milly is a rescue of mine that had been badly abused and was told she had been spayed and vet confirmed they thought there was a spay scare, and being as she's never called either and there was not even the slightest curve on her stomach, no pinking, even all the fur didn't come off her nipples til 48 hours after! (and she's only a small cat!) she went on to have a total of 3 kittens (how I dont know as I still cant figure out how she fit them in there without even a slight belly!)

So I now have 9 although beautiful, very shocking and emotionally draining kittens!

One good side though is both have been snap tested and both are clear which is such a relief!

So there you go my full and honest confessions, beat me with whips and tell me how stupid I am cus I am doing it to myself already! I just couldn't hold it in any longer


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness what a surprise. Shame the vets didn't get it right about both mums. Thank goodness both mums were ok. So now you've got lots of sleepness nights and 9 kittens to find homes for!!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Wait no I have one more! Because Millie and Tilly are inseperable since we took Millie in, we have also had to "pool" the kittens as both were very distressed when parted - and yes I know I've had a lot of cr*p going on but its *no excuse*,* you know it and i Know it *so please give me my b*ll*ck**g and get it over with


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> Oh my goodness what a surprise. Shame the vets didn't get it right about both mums. Thank goodness both mums were ok. So now you've got lots of sleepness nights and 9 kittens to find homes for!!


Yes very very glad they were ok and are both already booked in 28/11 which is when Millies will be 12 weeks and if I have to barrackaid all doors and windows til then it will be done!

Oh and erm only need to find homes for 8, just currently having an arguement over which one with the kids and well I cant decide as we have 3 ginger ones which ones is not the usual ginger stripe but ginger spots and then we also have one that is black and white stripes! can see us keeping both


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Not the vets fault really it's very difficult to tell whether girlies have been spayed. 

When our Blackie adopted us the vet wasn't sure and didn't want to open her up because it's so invasive. Luckily she must have been because we never got kits. 

8 kittens wow you must have your work cut out.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> Not the vets fault really it's very difficult to tell whether girlies have been spayed.


yes that is true but Tilly they were totally out with regarding the due date of the kittens and she could have been spayed rather than having them


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

We do have 9 lol its just that we'll be keeping 1! (at least) so far all is going well, although some sleepless nights with the "how the h*ll" and "omgs* they are all putting on weight nicely and both mums are doing well thankfully!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> yes that is true but Tilly they were totally out with regarding the due date of the kittens and she could have been spayed rather than having them


Yes I know it sounds cruel but if they said she was within the times and could have been spayed we'd of gone ahead as she had her 1 (and was suppsed to be only litter of 1 ) on 15th May so have been literally out of my mind thinking that I was going to lose her :crying:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

ps Im not blaming the vets its up to* ME* to make sure they are not allowed out without being spayed which I failed on both accounts!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_pictures please when you have time, _


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _pictures please when you have time, _


After my boll***ing please!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> After my boll***ing please!


_*~#ing +*'~# s*+~'~:  +*:;@#~ now can we have pictures....._


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _*~#ing +*'~# s*+~'~:  +*:;@#~ now can we have pictures....._


Thats not a proper bollo***ng! but Im sure someone will do it right when they come on


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww how cute are they, i want the little ginger ones lol,looks like both mums are content,good luck and keep us posted x_


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

she had her last litter in May?

Is she doing ok though? The kittens look massive bless them.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

theose gingers are gorgeous. Bless them they do seem happy cats


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

here 1 bol***king delivered !:mad2::mad2::mad2:

what is done is done. Hope it all goes well. 8 kits eh? Just form the one girl! Wow.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> she had her last litter in May?
> 
> Is she doing ok though? The kittens look massive bless them.


She had her first and was supposed to be only litter in may yes, she had one and we nicknamed her star and she is now with my best friend so get lifetime visitation rights  she was all booked in ready to be spayed and yes noticed she'd put weight on but it was all in proportion so presummed (as thought she'd been kept in throughout!) it was just that she'd put some weight on since finishing nursing! I'd put some money aside as was expecting having to rush her to the vets but she's actually coped really well, far better than I expected as part of me expected her to miscarry and c-section needed!

Yeah all the kittens are pretty good sizes considering, the smallest was the black and white stripey which was 82g birth weight (born thursday) and is 108g weighed today with the largest being one of the ginger ones currently weighing in at 171g!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

spid said:


> here 1 bol***king delivered !:mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> what is done is done. Hope it all goes well. 8 kits eh? Just form the one girl! Wow.


Thankyou for the bollo****g its pretty much what I've been doing to myself for the last 6 weeks :mad2::mad2::mad2:

3 kittens from Millie and Tilly had 8 but lost 2 which leaves 9 surviving kittens to look after and 8 (or possibly 7) to find homes for x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG you are such a #&^*@( *&@(#$!!!! How could you be so [email protected](@*&! #(@@&#^@?????

Feel better? 

Seriously, the vet said one had been done, so how could you know better? And the other was booked to be done. They are lovely, especially the gingers. You've got your hands full which is punishment enough  Good luck narrowing it down which one/s to keep.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well just make sure you get both spayed at the earlier opportunity after kittens this time...

Thats all I can say really.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Well just make sure you get both spayed at the earlier opportunity after kittens this time...
> 
> Thats all I can say really.


Oh come on I've been waiting for you to give me what I really bl***y deserve!!!!

I have been keeping this secret and felt awful about possibly losing my baby and completly ashamed that I didn't notice anything unusual with Millie, if I was a newbie you'd have said alot more than that and I deserve it!

My family are all cooing over newborn kittens and they dont understand but I know you do! I really could of lost either of my babies or introduced some real nasty diseases and I know I've scraped by lucky but it could of all gone wrong and Im not sure I'll ever forgive myself for letting things slip no matter what was going on I* SHOULD* have made sure but I didn't!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well honestly I'm lost for words.

She gave birth in May, so assuming she had them at the very start, she got pregnant again when her kitten was what 8-10 weeks old? And I can't see how you didnt notice her going outside... but whatever. 

She should have been booked in for a spay then regardless.

But, well, you know this, and now you have bred ten kittens which I only hope go to good forever homes...


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Tilly was booked in for when star turned 13 weeks and ready to go to my friends after her vaccs but the vets said she was already pregnant and too far gone, although turns out she could of been spayed but still its my mistake first!

As for homes they will have good new forever homes or the whole 9 will stay with me!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Tilly was booked in for when star turned 13 weeks and ready to go to my friends after her vaccs but the vets said she was already pregnant and too far gone, although turns out she could of been spayed but still its my mistake first!
> 
> As for homes they will have good new forever homes or the whole 9 will stay with me!


So she could have been going out all the time when she was feeding Star?

Honestly I just feel sorry for poor Tilly having two litters in 4 months. It was entirely preventable and seriously I hope you get all those cats neutered before they go anywhere or I have a feelign this is just gonna carry on.

You had a responsibility after purposefully breeding Tilly so look after her and you have failed in that. How you didnt notice a door and a window were open to your sons room I honestly can not fathom...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> OMG you are such a #&^*@( *&@(#$!!!! How could you be so [email protected](@*&! #(@@&#^@?????
> 
> .


What does that mean? can only speak de english!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> So she could have been going out all the time when she was feeding Star?
> 
> Honestly I just feel sorry for poor Tilly having two litters in 4 months. It was entirely preventable and seriously I hope you get all those cats neutered before they go anywhere or I have a feelign this is just gonna carry on.
> 
> You had a responsibility after purposefully breeding Tilly so look after her and you have failed in that. How you didnt notice a door and a window were open to your sons room I honestly can not fathom...


:crying: thank you! I know its probably not what you expected as a response but this is seriously how I;ve been feeling! My son has no bedroom door as a punishment and he's been opening his window at nighttime which i only found out after he heard me talking to my mum on the phone on how the he** she could be preganant when I've not allowed her out at all! They will NOT be going anywhere as all keys are now in the top kitchen cupboard and thats where they are staying! I cannot believe I have been so stupid! I feel gratefull that I didn't lose my babies but as I say i also feel very ashamed and rightly so, this is MY fault, my son maybe 11 but its MY responsibility to make sure and I let my babies down!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

To add to what GWM says ... please do not pool the litters. You can see in one of the pictures almost all (if not all) of the kittens are on one cat  Not a good situation ... well none of it is, but please don't make it worse. You're obviously not having a lucky streak so I wouldn't risk anything else right now.

Also ... how the heck did she make it back in through the window on the 2nd floor?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> :crying: thank you! I know its probably not what you expected as a response but this is seriously how I;ve been feeling! My son has no bedroom door as a punishment and he's been opening his window at nighttime which i only found out after he heard me talking to my mum on the phone on how the he** she could be preganant when I've not allowed her out at all! They will NOT be going anywhere as all keys are now in the top kitchen cupboard and thats where they are staying! I cannot believe I have been so stupid! I feel gratefull that I didn't lose my babies but as I say i also feel very ashamed and rightly so, this is MY fault, my son maybe 11 but its MY responsibility to make sure and I let my babies down!


Sorry just wanted to add to this. I know you are now trying to take care but please don't have your children's bedroom windows locked. What would happen if there was a fire!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> To add to what GWM says ... please do not pool the litters. You can see in one of the pictures almost all (if not all) of the kittens are on one cat  Not a good situation ... well none of it is, but please don't make it worse. You're obviously not having a lucky streak so I wouldn't risk anything else right now.
> 
> Also ... how the heck did she make it back in through the window on the 2nd floor?


Perhaps there was a ladder !
or maybe!! like pigs! cats CAN fly!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> :crying: thank you! I know its probably not what you expected as a response but this is seriously how I;ve been feeling! My son has no bedroom door as a punishment and he's been opening his window at nighttime which i only found out after he heard me talking to my mum on the phone on how the he** she could be preganant when I've not allowed her out at all! They will NOT be going anywhere as all keys are now in the top kitchen cupboard and thats where they are staying! I cannot believe I have been so stupid! I feel gratefull that I didn't lose my babies but as I say i also feel very ashamed and rightly so, this is MY fault, my son maybe 11 but its MY responsibility to make sure and I let my babies down!


Regardless of your sons room, why was Tilly not in an area where she could not leave for the sake of her and her kittens, to keep her away from your other animals...

She should have been in a safe secure room, not free to wander.

And yes, as Aurelia says, please God don't pool them. Give them each their own separate safe areas, where they can't get out...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck with choosing which one(s) to keep (rather you than me, I would want them all!) 
They are all gorgeous - and don't beat yourself up anymore - it wont change anything, and you obviously know what went wrong so just enjoy your kitties for the time you have them and dont stress


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

DT said:


> What does that mean? can only speak de english!


It looked more interesting than *******s. Translate as you will--she wanted someone to give her a good drubbing, so that's the best i could do.


----------



## jay_bird (May 24, 2011)

to the OP

you need to stop fostering if you cant even keep your own cats safe


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

DT said:


> Perhaps there was a ladder !
> or maybe!! like pigs! cats CAN fly!


depends on the layout of the house I guess. A neighbour where I used to live had double floor extension so up to the first floor and they had a cat that I saw come out of a top window (floor above) go down the roof, onto the extension roof then onto our garage roof then jump from there on to our kitchen roof which is a single floor ext and then somehow get down the side of that. Never seen anything like it. Never saw her go back into the top window but she could get back in on the first floor. I was sure she'd have an accident one day.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> depends on the layout of the house I guess. A neighbour where I used to live had double floor extension so up to the first floor and they had a cat that I saw come out of a top window (floor above) go down the roof, onto the extension roof then onto our garage roof then jump from there on to our kitchen roof which is a single floor ext and then somehow get down the side of that. Never seen anything like it. Never saw her go back into the top window but she could get back in on the first floor. I was sure she'd have an accident one day.


]

Cats can very easily find ways in and out of second floor windows, drainpipes, fencing, anything.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

jay_bird said:


> to the OP
> 
> you need to stop fostering if you cant even keep your own cats safe


I stopped fostering the second I found out that Tilly was pregnant! I was on call for a pregnant stray as an emergency but that was all of which they seem to have lost her so I really hope that someone else has managed to take her in!

Aurelia and GW I cant seperate them, I have already tried and both freaked out and refused to feed their own kittens for 3 hours hours until I allowed them togethere again, its either pool them or hand rear all 9. The kittens do tend to go all for one or all for the other but they do seem to change frequently and dnt seem to be pressuring one mum over the other. All I can do at the moment is monitor their weight gains and assess general progress and and stress of kittens and each mum. I am keeping a VERY close eye on all kittens and BOTH mums ANY change and they will all be at the vets!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> depends on the layout of the house I guess. A neighbour where I used to live had double floor extension so up to the first floor and they had a cat that I saw come out of a top window (floor above) go down the roof, onto the extension roof then onto our garage roof then jump from there on to our kitchen roof which is a single floor ext and then somehow get down the side of that. Never seen anything like it. Never saw her go back into the top window but she could get back in on the first floor. I was sure she'd have an accident one day.


Yep! reckon I get the picture! I have a bitch - a weimaraner! she is related to houdini a right escape artist! she came into season and was eager!!! One storey two storey three storey four storey! It were down to ME to keep her safe! And you know what!!! I did!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

DT said:


> Yep! reckon I get the picture! I have a bitch - a weimaraner! she is related to houdini a right escape artist! she came into season and was eager!!! One storey two storey three storey four storey! It were down to ME to keep her safe! And you know what!!! I did!


I agree however I don't think locking the windows and hiding the keys is what I would do. I think keeping the cats in a safe secure place where they don't have any access at all to the children's bedrooms would be my choice.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I stopped fostering the second I found out that Tilly was pregnant! I was on call for a pregnant stray as an emergency but that was all of which they seem to have lost her so I really hope that someone else has managed to take her in!
> 
> Aurelia and GW I cant seperate them, I have already tried and both freaked out and refused to feed their own kittens for 3 hours hours until I allowed them togethere again, its either pool them or hand rear all 9. The kittens do tend to go all for one or all for the other but they do seem to change frequently and dnt seem to be pressuring one mum over the other. All I can do at the moment is monitor their weight gains and assess general progress and and stress of kittens and each mum. I am keeping a VERY close eye on all kittens and BOTH mums ANY change and they will all be at the vets!


Ive hoped youve stopped breeding piggies too, concentrate on your cats as they seem to be causing you most problems at the moment.

They should have been separate from the start. You knew that Tilly was pregnant so she should have been kept separate. You don't seem to have learnt much from your last deliberate litter to be honest.

But I agree, I would not foster more cats as you do not seem to have the facilities to keep them safe and inside, considering you often take on pregnant ones...


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> depends on the layout of the house I guess. A neighbour where I used to live had double floor extension so up to the first floor and they had a cat that I saw come out of a top window (floor above) go down the roof, onto the extension roof then onto our garage roof then jump from there on to our kitchen roof which is a single floor ext and then somehow get down the side of that. Never seen anything like it. Never saw her go back into the top window but she could get back in on the first floor. I was sure she'd have an accident one day.


We have a garage but its still a pretty far jump to the garage from my sons rooms! tbh I can see how she got out its the getting back in before morning that really baffles me! I mean i can understand if she managed to jump either directily down or to the garage and down but it would be a massive jump back from the garage back to my sons window


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> We have a garage but its still a pretty far jump to the garage from my sons rooms! tbh I can see how she got out its the getting back in before morning that really baffles me! I mean i can understand if she managed to jump either directily down or to the garage and down but it would be a massive jump back from the garage back to my sons window


How was Milly getting in and out? The same way?


----------



## jay_bird (May 24, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I stopped fostering the second I found out that Tilly was pregnant! I was on call for a pregnant stray as an emergency but that was all of which they seem to have lost her so I really hope that someone else has managed to take her in!
> 
> Aurelia and GW I cant seperate them, I have already tried and both freaked out and refused to feed their own kittens for 3 hours hours until I allowed them togethere again, its either pool them or hand rear all 9. The kittens do tend to go all for one or all for the other but they do seem to change frequently and dnt seem to be pressuring one mum over the other. All I can do at the moment is monitor their weight gains and assess general progress and and stress of kittens and each mum. I am keeping a VERY close eye on all kittens and BOTH mums ANY change and they will all be at the vets!


a couple of days ago you posted

_"OH MY GOD that cat I posted about the other day

I joined our local one [facebook page for rehoming pets] thinking it might be somewhere that I might be able to advertise any rescues that come in to me but I only lasted 2 hours before having a massive arguement and promptly..."_

so why would you be posting two days ago about "any pregnant strays that may come to me" if you stopped fostering the minute you found out this one was pregnant? You tune changes to suit the circumstances.

pull the other one, it has the bells on it

enjoy your moggy breeding, it is after all your god given right, but for goodness sake stop fostering, you are simply FAR from good or responsible enough


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> How was Milly getting in and out? The same way?


Millie was "pressumed" already spayed as her prevous owneers said she was and the vet said she had a scar that would be in the right place for a spay

Tilly is VERY protective over Millie and even about 8 weeks before she had star she literally wouldn't let Millie out of her sight which she did the same again this time.

And yes I have stopped breeding guinea pigs as I only breed through the natural summer months, I only usually breed when I have a confirmed waiting list and once the deposit is paid and home checks done! and will reassess when spring time comes as to whether I wish to breed again!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

But how was Milly going outside? Does she have free access or was she going out the same way with Tilly?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

jay_bird said:


> a couple of days ago you posted
> 
> _"OH MY GOD that cat I posted about the other day
> 
> ...


The OP didn't say when it was joined could have been months ago to be fair


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, regardless, when the OP is so 'concerned' about the rescue crisis: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/178359-rescue-crisis.html

And is asking people on this forum to help out, whilst

A) PURPOSEFULLY breeding a litter.

and B) failing to prevent a further 2 litters!

it all just screams of hypocrisy as far as I am concerned, and as usual, nothing adds up....

BTW there is a guinea pig recuse crisis as well, to consider before breeding more animals.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

jay_bird said:


> a couple of days ago you posted
> 
> _"OH MY GOD that cat I posted about the other day
> 
> ...


This is very true, i AM completley irresonsible for letting not one but TWO of my cats get pregnant! I do feel completly ashamed that I let Millie out thinging she must of been spayed when she obviusly hasn't! AND didn't make sure that Tilly wasn;t getting out - *IT IS MY FAULT AND i KNOW IT!!!* AND i DESERVE EVERYTHING YOU GUYS GIVE ME!!!

However is it not ANYONES "it is after all your god given right," to breed ANY CAT!!! and that goes for pedigree and moggy alike! You should ALWAYS have at least several reasons to breed ANY animal and when you help bring something into this world it is* your* responsibiltiy til the day they hit rainbow bridge!


----------



## jay_bird (May 24, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> The OP didn't say when it was joined could have been months ago to be fair


I am not gullable, sorry. Anyone who believes this "catalogue of oppses" as portrayed by the OP *is* gullable. This is deliberate moggy breeding of the worst kind. By a person who fosters, and the back to back breeding of cats. I have ZERO "benefit of the doubt" left over for people like this. So if you don't mind, any fairness I have left over I will use to speak up for her cat(s), not for her.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> This is very true, i AM completley irresonsible for letting not one but TWO of my cats get pregnant! I do feel completly ashamed that I let Millie out thinging she must of been spayed when she obviusly hasn't!


So you were allowing Milly out, and Tilly was escaping. How exactly was Milly going outside, and how was it controlled? Youve already said they dont leave each others side so why was Milly going outside if she wanted to stick to Tillys side?


----------



## jay_bird (May 24, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> You should ALWAYS have at least several reasons to breed ANY animal and when you help bring something into this world it is* your* responsibiltiy til the day they hit rainbow bridge!


stop right there lady. the day I need reminding of *my* responsibilities towards animals - from an unethical numpty like you - will be the day I am pushing up the daisies. I AM ethical, I AM responsible, I don't need reminding from a piece of sh*t lilke you.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Well, regardless, when the OP is so 'concerned' about the rescue crisis: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/178359-rescue-crisis.html
> 
> And is asking people on this forum to help out, whilst
> 
> ...


So often nothing does add up here

and I'm absolutely not excusing everything but it's possible to be really pro rescue in principle and then to do the opposite. A friend of mine is really pro rescue but when her cat died she was desperate for another one and having spoken to only one rescue convinced that she wouldn't be able to adopt so she spend £75 on an unvaccinated/ unneutered moggy boy. He's been done now but I was so cross with her. She was just mourning her old cat so much and being silly.

I've managed twice in so many months to leave ways my two could have gone out (granted they are neutered boys) but still incredibly stupid of me. The one time the latch couldn't have clicked down properly on the door but the other time I some how managed to leave the back door open all night and I couldn't even tell you how I did it. i don't even remember opening it. I regard myself as a responsible person but that was clearly stupid of me.

It's a really bad situation but I can see how it happened and how the OP can love cats and support rescue. I'm not saying it's ok though.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not saying its impossible to be pro rescue and still neglect to help the crisis, but when people post on here and other people give up their hard earned cash to help out a rescue, after the OP highlighte their plight, well. This is exactly HOW these rescues get into these problems.

May the money that will now be spent on these ten kittens would have been better spent at the rescue.

Not forgetting the first litter was on purpose, to help a friend with 'research'  plenty more to research now I guess...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> To add to what GWM says ... please do not pool the litters. You can see in one of the pictures almost all (if not all) of the kittens are on one cat  Not a good situation ... well none of it is, but please don't make it worse. You're obviously not having a lucky streak so I wouldn't risk anything else right now.
> 
> *Also ... how the heck did she make it back in through the window on the 2nd floor?*


As you all know i have no clue about cats but i have to admit i was shocked to see my neighbours cat over the road go up the drainpipe to get in the upstairs window.. they leave it open all night for her/him and that is there access. 
Personally i chose never to have a cat as i couldnt bare the thought of them out on the street... until i came on here and saw all the options of an "indoor" cat (cat run ect) now im seriously considering it when were in the position of doing that :lol:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I'm not saying its impossible to be pro rescue and still neglect to help the crisis, but when people post on here and other people give up their hard earned cash to help out a rescue, after the OP highlighte their plight, well. This is exactly HOW these rescues get into these problems.
> 
> May the money that will now be spent on these ten kittens would have been better spent at the rescue.
> 
> Not forgetting the first litter was on purpose, to help a friend with 'research'  plenty more to research now I guess...


I do never get the just one litter thing I have to say.

Sometimes I look at my Bobs and think it's a shame he's never fathered a kitten because he's such a beautiful natured cat )but then I think that if I had thought like that I would have never got a rescue cat so never had the chance to be his slave  in the first place.

I first saw my boys at a rehoming day last November and there are still cats on the website from the CP and RSPCA that I saw when I was looking to adopt these two


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

jay_bird said:


> stop right there lady. the day I need reminding of *my* responsibilities towards animals - from an unethical numpty like you - will be the day I am pushing up the daisies. I AM ethical, I AM responsible, I don't need reminding from a piece of sh*t lilke you.


Go for it, I honestly feel like a piece of s**t for the last 7 weeks! Its against everythng I believe in and yes I bred Tilly on purpose ONCE it had been a 2 year project and it was only ever meant to be the once and I fell out with the uni student I was working worth after he requestd we do it again!

Millie was allowed out of the window which is how my other cats get in and out with my complete knoweledge as I am the one that lets them in and out durin the day and then they stay in during the night, If I had thought she hadn't been spayred even an inclinaning then she wouldnt' of been allowed out! she only usually goes out for 5 minutes then comes back in and yes Tilly would howl the whole time Millie would be out!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> I do never get the just one litter thing I have to say.
> 
> Sometimes I look at my Bobs and think it's a shame he's never fathered a kitten because he's such a beautiful natured cat )but then I think that if I had thought like that I would have never got a rescue cat so never had the chance to be his slave  in the first place.
> 
> I first saw my boys at a rehoming day last November and there are still cats on the website from the CP and RSPCA that I saw when I was looking to adopt these two


It's still a common misconception, even amongst people I go to college with doing animal care think dogs & cats should 'experience' a litter so what hope is there for the rest of the population:frown:


----------



## jay_bird (May 24, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Go for it, I honestly feel like a piece of s**t for the last 7 weeks! Its against everythng I believe in and yes I bred Tilly on purpose ONCE it had been a 2 year project and it was only ever meant to be the once and I fell out with the uni student I was working worth after he requestd we do it again!


all this false humility is making me ill. I would have more respect for you, if you just admitted to what you are - a moggy breeder. It's bad enough to breed moggies, but to then _*feign*_ ethics is just sickening.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> It's still a common misconception, even amongst people I go to college with doing animal care think dogs & cats should 'experience' a litter so what hope is there for the rest of the population:frown:


I know comparing to dogs again 
But my OH was the same with Jack saying surely he should "do it" once.. untill i asked him how he'd like to get jiggy once and NEVER be able to do it again :lol:


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> It's still a common misconception, even amongst people I go to college with doing animal care think dogs & cats should 'experience' a litter so what hope is there for the rest of the population:frown:


It really is "an old wives tale" there is no proof that a cat will "be more mature" after having kittens.

I have had rescues befor that will "revert" back to kittne behaviour once their kttens are weaned and also have had cats that become "mature" at a year old when they havnet had kittens!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Only one thing springs to mind,well one that I can type on a forum without fear of a ban.
O what a tangled web we weave ,when first we practise to deceive.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> Only one thing springs to mind,well one that I can type on a forum without fear of a ban.
> O what a tangled web we weave ,when first we practise to deceive.


So poetic and well put my dearest.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

jay_bird said:


> all this false humility is making me ill. I would have more respect for you, if you just admitted to what you are - a moggy breeder. It's bad enough to breed moggies, but to then _*feign*_ ethics is just sickening.


Hate to tell you this but its not fake! I'd rather Tilly lose all 8 and save her than to lose my baby!

When I say hate me and give me a b*llo***ing* I MEAN IT* these kittens were a shock but I will do my best to look after them and make sure they either get the best homes or stay with me! Even if thats it - Im the crazy cat lady forever!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

jay_bird said:


> all this false humility is making me ill. I would have more respect for you, if you just admitted to what you are - a moggy breeder. It's bad enough to breed moggies, but to then _*feign*_ ethics is just sickening.


As much as I have stayed away from this thread I do agree with this.
It seems....fake? That you are so upset and ashamed of yourself for allowing this yet you didnt take her to be spayed when you found her outside? Unless she's climbing back up to the second floor of your house? (which I find a little odd).

It just seems a little to ironic that you "happen" to have 2 female pregnant cats and both are an "accident". 1 maybe.....but the fact you knew one of them was entire and didnt spay her after the first litter is beyond me.:scared:

I hope for your cats sake you are genuine and not just another moggy breeder who pops their cats out for a quick awwh. (because I always thought you were an ethical member).

I hope both mums and kittens do well and I hope you try again (maybe harder) to stop the pooling. Either mum could have picked something up from outside whilst escaping and it would be shame for all the kittens to get sick.

Best of luck.


----------



## jay_bird (May 24, 2011)

buffie said:


> Only one thing springs to mind,well one that I can type on a forum without fear of a ban.
> O what a tangled web we weave ,when first we practise to deceive.


yes, or the one that sprung to mind me was "fool me once, shame on you - fool me twice, shame on me" only, I am not being fooled by this pack of lies and the vomit inducing false eating of humble pie by the OP.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> It really is "an old wives tale" there is no proof that a cat will "be more mature" after having kittens.
> 
> I have had rescues befor that will "revert" back to kittne behaviour once their kttens are weaned and also have had cats that become "mature" at a year old when they havnet had kittens!


I wonder if the vet can reattach their bits if it stops them running up my curtains  

Seriously though thinking about it, it seems bizarre to me that you can have two cats who are both silent callers and neither of which put any weight on when pregnant.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> It just seems a little to ironic that you "happen" to have 2 female pregnant cats and both are an "accident". 1 maybe.....but the fact you knew one of them was entire and didnt spay her after the first litter is beyond me.:scared:
> 
> .


Well according to dates, the twice pregnant cat got pregnant whilst still feeding her other kitten. So, yeah she should have been spayed... but, it doesnt surprise me that she wasnt.

The question still hasnt been answered as to why she had free run of the house, from as soon as 2 weeks after birth if the OP believed she could have been 6 weeks pregnant when Star was 8-10 weeks.

Did you let her have free run of the house from Star being that young?



> Seriously though thinking about it, it seems bizarre to me that you can have two cats who are both silent callers and neither of which put any weight on when pregnant.


She knew Tilly was pregnant but chose not to spay as she 'believed' she could have been as far gone as 6 weeks, meaning the cat could have, in the OP's opinion, got pregnant when Star was 8 weeks old only... (or probably younger)

How you could have thought she could have got outside at that age is insane. She should have been in a safe area, ALONE.

I sure hope this didnt come about as you were disappointed your first litter was only one kitten....


----------



## jay_bird (May 24, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Hate to tell you this but its not fake! I'd rather Tilly lose all 8 and save her than to lose my baby!
> 
> When I say hate me and give me a b*llo***ing* I MEAN IT* these kittens were a shock but I will do my best to look after them and make sure they either get the best homes or stay with me! Even if thats it - Im the crazy cat lady forever!


Tell your fairytales to someone idiotic enough to believe them, you're at the wrong door telling them to me. Now run along, I am sure you have some moggies to breed.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> As much as I have stayed away from this thread I do agree with this.
> It seems....fake? That you are so upset and ashamed of yourself for allowing this yet you didnt take her to be spayed when you found her outside? Unless she's climbing back up to the second floor of your house? (which I find a little odd).
> 
> It just seems a little to ironic that you "happen" to have 2 female pregnant cats and both are an "accident". 1 maybe.....but the fact you knew one of them was entire and didnt spay her after the first litter is beyond me.:scared:
> ...


PMSL, are there any left, ethical members I mean?

The forum is in swift decline, back slapping moggie breeders is par for the course on here as is swapping ethics for money and lying about all manner of things


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> I wonder if the vet can reattach their bits if it stops them running up my curtains
> 
> Seriously though thinking about it, it seems bizarre to me that you can have two cats who are both silent callers and neither of which put any weight on when pregnant.


one didnt' put weight on at all, one put a little weight on but was all in proportion* 6 weeks* ago when the vet told me they wouldn't spay her as she was too far gone, she gave birth *3 days ago* which Im fairly sure would make her alot r*ddy more than 10 weeks which is the max for a pregnancy!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I hope for your cats sake you are genuine and not just another moggy breeder who pops their cats out for a quick awwh. (because I always thought you were an ethical member).


Oh Shetland I hope you are just confusing names. I am sure you of all people wouldnt consider someone who bred a cat on purpose (was Tilly a rescue initially? Wouldnt surprise me) to help someone with UNIVERSITY RESEARCH.

I've always considered MAM as one of the least ethical here, due to this, despite her concerns about rescue crisises and all the people rehoming on facebook.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am closing this now. I am sure you all know why.


----------

